# After the shot question



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

I went out fox hunting and called in this fox and t circled out in front of me about 50 yds. i aimed for the eyes and shot and saw him fall and wiggle around .. i loked for him the next morning and couldn't find him ... if i missed him is it possible i could call him in again??


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

sounds like you grazed it with the bullet and only knocked it out for a moment. might be tough calling it in again IMO. :sniper:


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah i wouldnt count on it, he is probably still running.


----------



## monekeyman2269 (Jan 21, 2006)

how come u dident go there and shoot him agian why did u wait till the next morn to look?


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Good question....Thats what I would have done...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah if I shot a fox and it wiggled around I would get over there ASAP and find him or else put another one in him if he was alive I wouldn't wait until the next morning.


----------



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

I shot em he he was wigglin around then i aimed to shoot him again and couldn't see him so i got up and quickly went over and couldn't find him ... searched for a half hour ... then dad went out crack of dawn and didn't find him ... i guess i better jus move on and keep hunting those fox ... i'm trying to round up some land from different people so i can cycle through spots so i'm not over hunting a spot to much and give myself better chances of seeing fox or coyote ... the weather has been really crappy with wind gusts and showers so i try to go out on a close to to windy night or if its jus a little drizzle ...


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

buckseye said:


> sounds like you grazed it with the bullet and only knocked it out for a moment. might be tough calling it in again IMO. :sniper:


True, I shot a gopher once-grazed his head but didnt penetrate. I walked over, looked dead. Umm nope not for long. Also maybe he ran off with mild injury, never know, probably never will know.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Pafox,

I see what happened now. Well best of luck on those fox they are sure pretty animals.


----------

